#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Licht schaatsshow

## LauranBraat

Beste,

Bij ons is er in maart een schaatsshow. Nu vroegen ze mij om daar het licht te doen. Nu is er een budget van 75 - 100. Dit is vrij weinig als je al je spullen moet huren. Gelukkig heb ik een goeie kennis die in het lichtvak zit, dus daar kan ik wel wat van huren (tegen een zachte prijs) of zelf lenen. Ook heb ik al ruim ervaring in dit vak.  Nu heb ik een setup met de volgende armaturen:

* 6x MAC 250 Krypton
* 2x Raylight
* 2x blinder (4 light)
* 1x Avolites tafel

Heb ook een link naar de foto's van de ontwerpen. Klik hiervoor hier.
Zouden jullie je mening en/of tips kunnen/willen geven?


Groeten,

----------


## Den Berte

welke hoogte is er voor handen? want wat ook wel tof is op een schaatschow is werken in layers. vb de truss hangt op 6 meter met 4 heads in en dan met papegaaistokken hang je 1.5m lager nog 2 heads en mms de parren. ik doe dit altijd als ik hoogte genoeg heb maar enkel en alleen ook dan.

----------


## renevanh

Een volgspot lijkt me geen overdreven luxe...

----------


## tha_dj

Ik denk dat gezien het budget je eigenlijk alles maar moet schrappen, en gewoon voor 16 parren gaan of ledparren.
Kijk, je kan wat lenen, maar lijkt mij ook dat het afhankelijk is van beschikbaarheid.
Alleen al de afschrijving op die 6 mac 250 kryptons is hoger als het budget, dus of degene daar op zit te wachten.

Maar aan de andere kant vindt ik de verdeling van het budget raar, wordt voor een kapitaal een mobiele ijsvloer gehuurd, eventueel een tent erover ( ga hier namelijk vanuit, omdat de plaats van uitvoer nog onbekend is ).
En voor verlichting is GEEN geld.
Mocht het binnen zijn, helemaal raar, want dan wordt er entree gevangen, ligt het ijs er al, en is er voor verlichting GEEN budget.

Nee, deze klus zeker voor iemand met ervaring is met zo'n budget onmogelijk of moet gewoon simpel uitgevoerd.

----------


## Joost van Ens

En dan nog, Inladen, uitladen, opbouwen, show, afbreken, inladen en weer uitladen? Al kun je het gratis lenen, zijn dit bedragen die nergens meer over gaan. Voor dit geld kun je ongeveer 4 t-4tjes huren, afhaal op statief. Heb je als eens gekeken wat een gangbare prijs is voor inhuur van een mh?

Ik zou deze klus mooi laten lopen. Geld is geld, zeker tegenwoordig. Maar reken voor je zelf eens uren uit. Doe dit voor mijn part x 5 euro, tel er b.t.w bij op, reken je brandstof. En je zult zien dan je al heel dicht bij, of over die 100 euro zit, om over 75 nog maar niet te spreken. Zelfs met standaart 500W bouwlampen op statieven met dimmer en tafel a la mingle  is voor dit bedrag niks reeëls te bedenken.

Joost.

----------


## LauranBraat

> welke hoogte is er voor handen? want wat ook wel tof is op een schaatschow is werken in layers. vb de truss hangt op 6 meter met 4 heads in en dan met papegaaistokken hang je 1.5m lager nog 2 heads en mms de parren. ik doe dit altijd als ik hoogte genoeg heb maar enkel en alleen ook dan.



hoogte is onbeperkt (is buiten) 


ik heb trouwens nog met de organisatie gecontacteerd, en ik krijg meer budget (weet niet hoeveel). Ook allen alvast bedankt voor de tips

----------


## AJB

Laten we er eens vanuit gaan dat je een hobbyklusje doet, dus dat geld even niet zo heel erg interessant is. Voor een "ice-show" is het belangrijk dat je 3 dingen gaat doen: 1) Het ijs uitlichten 2) De schaatsers zichtbaar maakt en 3) dat je de solisten "er uit pikt". (even heel globaal allemaal)

Veel slimmer dus: rondom je ijsbaan een serie LED-parren leggen (zodat het ijs egaal en mooi van kleur kan veranderen). Vervolgens hang je op de korte kanten 2 sixbarren en op de lange kanten elk 4 (dus in totaal 12 sixbars) met 2 kleuren front, elke bar met 3x L147 en 3xL119. Vervolgens 2 volgspotjes (indien mogelijk 4, op elke hoek 1). 

Verder een partij vrijwilligers die je helpen met de volgspots (die ook kunnen bestaan uit een 2 kw profiel op een statief in noodgevallen). e voila: een prima ijsshow.

succes...

----------


## LauranBraat

> Vervolgens 2 volgspotjes (indien mogelijk 4, op elke hoek 1).



Dat is nu een probleem: Een beetje volgspot (worp van 40 m ipv 15) kost 75,- per stuk. Dan is eigenlijk je budget al weg. 
Wil je 2x sixbar ben je ook weer 70 kwijt. En dat exclusief de LED-parren. Maar aangezien het budget wordt verhoogd (weet niet hoeveel), en ik ken die man van t licht goed (is mn baas, die leent redelijk veel uit) is het te proberen.

----------


## AJB

Ik geloof dat je die 6x krypton in kunt leveren tegen serieus licht: dat gaat je in dit geval zeker helpen! Blinders lijken me ook totaal overbodig...

----------


## Big Bang

Ben het eens met AJB. Eerst maar eens zorgen dat je basis op orde is. Maar als je voor dat bedrag ook nog truss en takels moet gaan huren om alles van frontlicht te voorzien... Dat gaat al helemaal niet lukken. Gezien er helemaal geen frontlicht voorzien is in je originele plan, vraag ik me af of er soms al frontlicht hangt? Of wordt het geheel bij TL licht of daglicht gedaan? In dat geval heb je ook niets aan die kryptons...

----------


## kokkie

Gaat het er niet om dat er zo'n Italiaans ijs karretje moet worden uitgelicht waar iemand kunstjes met bolletjes ijs en hoorntjes komt doen?

Misschien het budget omrekenen naar cent per m2. 

Maar goed, als je dan zoveel ervaring hebt, waarom gaat het dan in de basis al fout? Moving heads, blinders, je staat toch niet in een club? In de eerste plaats moet je zichtbaar maken wat er gebeurt, dus we beginnen met minimaal een frontlichtje. Heb je nog een lampje, dan kun je al een tegenlichtje maken, ALS JE MAAR 1 TOESCHOUWER HEBT. Anders maak je nog een frontlichtje. Als je nu nog budget hebt, kunnen we ook diepte aan het plaatje gaan geven. Maar we hebben het nu nog steeds over een klein oppervlak en geen volledige ijsvloer, met hoeveel zijden publiek? 
Dus volgspots rondom en ook om de twee meter een vloerparretje over ht ijs zijn een minimale vereiste en daarna aanvullen met het plan van Arvid. Mocht je dan nog geld hebben een bosje washes.

----------


## Hans van Demen

> Beste,
> 
> Bij ons is er in maart een schaatsshow. Nu vroegen ze mij om daar het licht te doen. Nu is er een budget van 75 - 100. 
> 
> Zouden jullie je mening en/of tips kunnen/willen geven?
> 
> 
> Groeten,



Je vraagt om een mening en/of tips :  Gewoon niet doen, dit budget gaat nergens over.

----------


## SPS

Als het buiten is -zoals je aangeeft, moet je toch ook ernstig rekening houden met regenafdekking etc.
Wordt dus een "leuke"klus qua bouwtijd en extra spullen............

pff

----------


## Stoney3K

> Je vraagt om een mening en/of tips :  Gewoon niet doen, dit budget gaat nergens over.



Ik ben ook eens benieuwd wat ze dan voor het geluid van plan waren met dat 'budget'. Een paar HiFi-speakertjes op een houten balkje geknutseld?

----------


## Rieske

Met de tijd die inmiddels aan dit topic is besteed, zitten we al ver boven de  € 100,-   :Wink:

----------


## LauranBraat

Allen,

Het budget is verhoogd naar max 200. Nu was ik van plan om een aantal Fresnells, een volgspot en een aantal LED-parren te hure. Deze ledparren ga ik gebruiken om over het ijs te schijnen. Dit grapje is onder de 200

----------


## Rolandino

Dus zoals ik het nu begrijp kun jij een hele ijsbaan goed uitlichten met een budget van 200 euro ?

Geef me even je gegevens kun je klussen voor mij doen ................

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ik kan nu al niet wachten op beeldmateriaal van deze productie. Klinkt veelbelovend.


Groet, Rob.

----------


## LauranBraat

> Dus zoals ik het nu begrijp kun jij een hele ijsbaan goed uitlichten met een budget van 200 euro ?



Ik doe een poging tot.

----------


## showband

10 x   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
neerplempen bij de ingang en wegrennen....

----------


## Rolandino

Ik snap aan een kant het doel niet van je topic. Je hebt iemand die bijna voor niets een hoop licht geeft en je weet nog niet wat je ermee moet doen.

Ik zou blij zijn als een van mijn collega's voor zulke bedragen mij spullen meegeeft.

Ook snap ik de organisatie niet dat hun verwachten dat de ijsbaan voor dat bedrag serieus kan worden uitgelicht.

Maar ja er zijn altijd wel idioten te vinden die voor zulke bedragen iets kunnen neerzetten maar helaas de kennis van een PRO of ervaren iemand te vragen op een forum.

Zoals al eerder is gezegd is dat de tijd die nu aan dit topic wordt gestoken al hoger ligt dan het budget van de organisatie.

Ik een denk met anderen zijn zeker benieuwd die voor zulke bedragen deze spullen kan leveren want dan heb ik wel werk voor hem.

----------


## moderator

Joehoe! Niemand (!) is verplicht om en bijdrage te leveren aan dit onderwerp. Een reactie plaatsen doe je geheel vrijwillig, laat het dan ook een bijdrage zijn aan het discussie onderwerp.

Heel veel "projecten" worden uitgevoerd door vrijwilligers!

----------


## R. den Ridder

Out of the box denken is hier meer dan een noodzaak ja. ik zou heel snel de basis van Arvid gebruiken en zeker zijn idee over elcheapo volgspots direct oppakken. al ziet je lichtplan er dan verder niet uit; je schaatsers zijn in ieder geval uitgelicht. ledparren rondom zou je eventueel kunnen aanvullen met de bouwlampen die nog voor de ingang liggen om bij highlights in de show er even bovenuit te knallen. 

wat je bij HOI ook vaak ziet is dat de schaatsers zelf verlicht zijn, of anderrszins gadgets bij hebben. waarom verwerk je niet een sloot ledkerstlampjes op batterijen in de pakken van de schaaters? maakt 100 keer zoveel indruk dan een gobootje op ijs. 

kijk eens naar de oude HOI opnames, die zijn op joebtjoeb meer dan geneog te vinden, en hetgeen in 1985 profi was zou een amateur nu moeten kunnen halen, of iig kunnen gebruiken om geïnspireerd te raken:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDIv-P5-hbU


Ik heb zelf ooit de fout gemaakt om als 18jarige zo'n klus zonder budget (toespraak burgemeester uitlichten) aan te nemen, en de imagoschade die ik toen heb aangericht heeft jaren geduurd om volledig vergeten te worden; je kan zo vaak zeggen tegen mensen dat het geen looks worden van holiday on ice, en ze kunnen zeggen dat ze dat snappen, maar holiday on ice blijft altijd in hun hoofden zitten.

----------


## AJB

De basis die ik heb aangegeven is gelijk aan die bij HOI (waarbij ik heb gewerkt aan 3 shows). Je hebt gewoon de juiste spullen nodig, en misschien ook iemand met een beetje ervaring om dit klusje te klaren...

----------


## LauranBraat

Allen,

Morgen is de schaatsshow. Ben nog eens met mijn baas annex verhuurder rond de tafel gaan zitten. We hebben besloten om 6x MultiPAR te gebruiken, 2x aan de lange zeide, 2x aan de korte zeide en nog eens 2x aan de andere lange zeide. Ook komt er een volgspot op de hoek van de schaatsbaan. We hebben besloten dat er 6 led parren (Showtec Spectral 800 Tourer), 3 aan iedere zeide, komen te staan (om over het ijs te schijnen). Normaal zou de *bruto* huurprijs rond de 300 a 400 zijn. Dus hij heeft me al enorm gematst qua prijs (krijg het voor 100 mee). Ook komt er een collega/vriend mee. Die komt mij helpen. Die hoeft niet betaald worden, wel is de voorwaarde gesteld: *shoarma na afloop* . Dit alles wordt aangestuurd met een Avolites Pearl Tiger. 
*
Foto's volgen zsm*

----------


## vasco

Vergeet morgen geen foto's te maken want ik ben na het lezen van dit topic (net als vele andere denk ik) heel nieuwsgierig naar de plaatjes.
Het staat alvast in het fototopic en na dit weekend komen ze dan eindelijk toch?

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

[speculatiemodus]
Ik kan geen ander schaatsevenement vinden dan DIT.

Als het inderdaad hierom gaat heeft de topicstarter er een hele dobber aan om met 6 multiparren en een volgspot de baan te verlichten, getuige de foto's van vorig jaar.
[/speculatiemodus]

@LauranBraat: Veel succes morgen en maak er met je collega wat moois van! Kan niet wachten op de foto's...


Groet, Rob.

----------


## LauranBraat

> Ik kan geen ander schaatsevenement vinden dan DIT.



Dit is het (gelukkug) niet anders zou dit inderdaad niet gaan lukken met 6 MultiPARREN en een volgspot. 
Het is voor DEZE vereniging.

Foto's zal ik zeker niet vergeten

----------


## R. den Ridder

> Dit is het (gelukkug) niet anders zou dit inderdaad niet gaan lukken met 6 MultiPARREN en een volgspot. 
> Het is voor DEZE vereniging.
> 
> Foto's zal ik zeker niet vergeten



Klein wereldje, da's om de hoek! zit zelf in zundert. Klein baantje, maar hoop dat je voldoende licht hebt. ben benieuwd naar de foto's.

----------


## LauranBraat

Foto's zijn voor mij ietswat onduidelijk, maar DIT zijn de foto's.

Graag reactie, voor zover mogelijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gertje123

Ziet er wel leuk uit. Heb 100 jaar geleden ook zoiets gedaan. Helaas wel alles moeten huren. Had jij hier ook een degelijke geluidset staan?

----------


## LauranBraat

@Gertje123,

Had hier 2 speakertjes staan, was opzich wel oke.

----------

